

Teenagers Leaving Facebook In Droves, What's Next? - eniax
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/3d1c24176c91
Seems that Facebook is loosing its cool when it comes to teenagers. Who is going to be number 1 in this segment?
======
tsumnia
I think everyone's big concern is how to make the next teen 'thing' the next
goldmine, which I think it where ideas flounder. Once upon a time, it was chat
rooms and message boards, then Xanga and LiveJournal, then MySpace and
currently Facebook. At their inception, all of these things were not for-
profit, but for expression.

"New generations need their own way of expressing feelings and creativity."

This is the most important sentence of the article. The reason all the above
examples were so popular is because when they we in their heyday, parents and
authority figures in general were nowhere near them. A teen could post their
brooding emo poetry on LiveJournal without a concern that everyone they know
would see it, only your friends.

While picture sites are popular, I feel like they miss the 'expressing
yourself' portion of what made these sites a hit (or maybe I'm just an old
fogy now that preferred text to videos and pictures).

Personally, I think there will be a more 'localized' social network that teens
will flock to because everything is just 'out there'. While something like
Diaspora could be the answer, I'm sure us adults won't really know until the
'next big thing' is no longer 'cool'.

~~~
eniax
Completely agree with this one. Everybody wants to change the world, and they
can't stop talking about it. All of these platforms started naively, they
wanted to be popular, but no one knew how big they are going to become..

